# My Tanzer 22



## SailingFlorida (Aug 7, 2008)

Defiantly not trying to copy Thumbs thread but thought I could share the progress of my boat and get some suggestions and input.

Here she is the first day I got her '74 Tanzer 22:



















There was a funny smell in there......but hey look at all this free stuff in here!


----------



## SailingFlorida (Aug 7, 2008)

Well as you can see from the top picture it was very dirty so after many cleaning jobs I got her to look alot better. The first project was to clean and restore the inside wood:










The interior wood was a mix of teak pieces and other various woods so I decided to stain all of the wood so that everything matches.


----------



## SailingFlorida (Aug 7, 2008)

After getting the interior wood coated with 3-4 coats of varnish it looked so much better. Also the wooden rudder came out amazing! I truly understand why they call it bright work after seeing what some TLC and Cetol make hardwoods look like.

Next I wanted to tile the cabin walls, sink counter, and table:














































You can see all of the wood reinstalled and its defiantly coming together. Ive also removed and refinished the the port lights replacing the old with thicker Lexan. I dont know what I did with those pictures.....


----------



## SailingFlorida (Aug 7, 2008)

This weeks project I needed to make a door. I had a screened frame and also peices from the original door so I decided to marry them together and also use the very worn side holders for the time being. Ive read on here before that a lock will keep an honest sailor out but I someone really want to get in they will get in. It will keep it dry down below and that's what counts!!
































































I have the last coat drying on the door tonight and ill start my 4 coats for the slide rails tomorrow.


----------



## arf145 (Jul 25, 2007)

Man, I am a sucker for these fix-up threads! Have at it.


----------



## AllThumbs (Jul 12, 2008)

SailingFlorida said:


> Defiantly not trying to copy Thumbs thread but thought I could share the progress of my boat and get some suggestions and input.


Uhm, definately copy my thread please. I like these threads. Keep posting.

How is the boat mechanically? Sails, rigging, etc. Is it seaworthy? I am approaching the project from the outside in (mainly to make it sea worthy and pretty first), you from the inside out.

Looks good. Looks like you have good weather there. Have you sailed her?

Eric


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Oct 7, 2008)

Is tiling something you do professionally??

I'm cool with the countertop surfaces but don't know I'd apply it to the bulkheads; seems like a moisture trap.


----------



## SailingFlorida (Aug 7, 2008)

I have a cousin that helped with the tile, we will see about the moisture in the future. If it becomes a problem Ill replace the bulkhead with new wood.


----------



## SailingFlorida (Aug 7, 2008)

AllThumbs said:


> Uhm, definately copy my thread please. I like these threads. Keep posting.
> 
> How is the boat mechanically? Sails, rigging, etc. Is it seaworthy? I am approaching the project from the outside in (mainly to make it sea worthy and pretty first), you from the inside out.
> 
> ...


Ive never sailed her, in fact ive never sailed. I have read alot of books and I have friends that will teach me. I have owned other power boats and my father in law owns a large offshore boat so ive had plenty exp in the ocean and river. Yes it is nice in Florida, cold today but im sure nothing liek what you guys are dealing with.

The sails are in great shape, the rigging will prob last me a season or two. I have to replace all of the sheets and working on that. The boat bottom needs to and will be repainted, two coats of non ablative red. The boat was abandoned and purchased from a marina to cover past due fees, so I know that she floats. The hull looks to be in good shape with no bubbles or cracks. As of right now Top top could use some paint as well but I think ill get her in the water first.

I want to get her all set up for mooring so that I can learn and enjoy her for a year or two without having to haul her out. So to accomplish this goal I need to get the bottom painted (next project), buy new sheets, add a thru hull for my depth finder, get a VHF radio, rewire the boat, add all new LED lights interior and out, replace my lighted compass, and get a new/used outboard. Not to mention have a marina help me get the keel on and get her in the water.

Im a little torn on weather to get the bare necessity to get her in the water or to do everything that needs to be done first. Seems it would be tough to work on her while at a mooring. I already have my GPS unit ill just need to buy the blue water charts afterwards.


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Oct 7, 2008)

She's a good boat.

I learned on the keel version!!


----------



## bljones (Oct 13, 2008)

do you plan to hinge your door, or stowable, like a large dropboard?


----------



## SailingFlorida (Aug 7, 2008)

The door is stow able the drop kind. With the warmth of the sun today the cetol dried fast and i was able to place the finished door in to cover her for the night. Ill take a picture of the completed project when im done. I want to add some new brass screws for the original door scoops / handles, it going to look tits when its done.










Love the paint job on this tanzer but then you have to buy 3 different colors and non ablative isnt cheap. All dark red is going to look sweet!


----------



## bljones (Oct 13, 2008)

Whoa. You plan to paint the whole hull with anti-fouling bottom paint? BTW, now that you have fastened the dropboards together into one large board, do you have a plan to stow it? You may find it is less cumbersome if the dropboards remained separate, rather than being screwed together into one large door.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Having separate dropboards rather than a single giant dropboard also makes it easier to swap one out to ventilate the boat when at anchor and such.


----------



## Melrna (Apr 6, 2004)

Sailing Florida.. You will love the Tanzer 22. It was my first boat. I raced her for 4 years and won many a race with her. Be careful how you had weight on her and not move the CG of the boat. Those tiles while look pretty could had weight where you don't want one. I had a 9 Hp Volvo outboard that never worked. Hence I learned fast how to sail her in and out of slips. My point is she is real easy to sail. Keep the hatch boards separate if it is not too late. Trust me on this one. If you have the swing keel version check the pin and wire rope carefully before you launch her.


----------



## SailingFlorida (Aug 7, 2008)

Melrna said:


> Sailing Florida.. You will love the Tanzer 22. It was my first boat. I raced her for 4 years and won many a race with her. Be careful how you had weight on her and not move the CG of the boat. Those tiles while look pretty could had weight where you don't want one. I had a 9 Hp Volvo outboard that never worked. Hence I learned fast how to sail her in and out of slips. My point is she is real easy to sail. Keep the hatch boards separate if it is not too late. Trust me on this one. If you have the swing keel version check the pin and wire rope carefully before you launch her.


Too late on the drop boards ive found a place to stow the door while sailing so that wont be a problem. As far as the weight I dont think that the tile will add that much weight to the boat to be a problem. Add it is even bulkhead evening ea side out and the counter top and table evening ea other out.


----------



## SailingFlorida (Aug 7, 2008)

bljones said:


> Whoa. You plan to paint the whole hull with anti-fouling bottom paint? BTW, now that you have fastened the dropboards together into one large board, do you have a plan to stow it? You may find it is less cumbersome if the dropboards remained separate, rather than being screwed together into one large door.


How high up do i want to go on the paint? I figured if i did the whole hull then im covered.


----------



## SailingFlorida (Aug 7, 2008)

Here is the door finished:










inside










outside

Also I took some picture outside how far up on the boat do i need to go non ablative? What other kind of paint do i use for the rest up to the rubrail?


----------



## sailortjk1 (Dec 20, 2005)

SailingFlorida said:


> Also I took some picture outside how far up on the boat do i need to go non ablative? What other kind of paint do i use for the rest up to the rubrail?


looks like you already have an existing water line, just follow that. Unless you think you need to modify it for some reason.

Lots of Topsides Paint out there. Thats like asking what anchor I should carry. Your going to have to do some research. A talk with your local chandler will help. Awlgrip, Awlcraft, are a couple but they can be expensive and difficult to use for the DYI.

This link might help, it has some tips on DIY Topside Painting.

Sailing World - The Do-It-Yourself Topside Paint Job


----------



## AllThumbs (Jul 12, 2008)

All the black gets ablative bottom paint.


----------



## baboon (Aug 7, 2008)

Ablative bottom paint makes sense if you are going to store her in the water, but think twice about painting above the waterline. Gelcoat is pretty amazing stuff and can often be brought back to life with a polish and wax job. Topside painting is expensive, difficult to repair when (not IF) damaged, and will do nothing to improve the comfort or performance of your boat. If you must paint, wait until you have sailed a season first and have learned how your craft handles. You will be less likely to bounce of a dock and mess up hours of hard work painting the hull. One of the those "don't ask me how I know" statements.


----------



## arf145 (Jul 25, 2007)

baboon said:


> ... think twice about painting above the waterline. Gelcoat is pretty amazing stuff and can often be brought back to life with a polish and wax job.


I was thinking the same thing baboon. From that picture the gelcoat doesn't look all that bad. I'd be surprised if it couldn't be made to shine. OP might want to check out MaineSail's write ups on resuscitating gelcoat.


----------

